# Auf MySql Datenbank über Proxy zugreifen



## thomasbe (23. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich versuche gerade ein Programm zu schreiben, dass auf eine MySql Datenbank zugreift. Das Problem ist aber das ich in der Firma einen Proxy habe der mich daran hindert.
Bei mir Zuhause funktioniert alles Einwandfrei.
Hier ist der Code: 

public void VerbindungHerstellen()
   {
      Connection con = null;

      System.setProperty( "proxySet", "true" );
      System.setProperty( "proxyHost", "proxy" );
      System.setProperty( "proxyPort", "8080" );
      System.setProperty( "http.proxyUser",      "Benutzername" );
      System.setProperty( "http.proxyPassword",  "Passwort" );

       try
       {          
          Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
          System.out.println("Treiber geladen");
       }
       catch(Exception e)
       {
          System.out.println(e.toString());          
       }

       try
       {
          con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql:Serverort/Datenbankname", "Benutzername", "Passwort");
          System.out.println("Datenbankzugriff erfolgreich");
       }
       catch(Exception e)
       {
          System.out.println(e.toString());
       }

Meine Konsole bringt dann diese Exception:

Treiber geladen
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure

Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.

Was habe ich bei diesem Code den vergessen oder vernachlässigt ?


----------



## zerix (23. Juni 2008)

Hast du mal getestet, ob du mit diesen Einstellungen überhaupt "raus" kommst?

MFG

Sascha


----------



## thomasbe (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab es mir URLConnection probiert und da ging alles. Ich denke deshalb das es nicht an falschen einstellungen liegt.


----------



## zeja (23. Juni 2008)

Da fehlt bei dreien ein http davor:

```
System.setProperty( "http.proxySet", "true" );
System.setProperty( "http.proxyHost", "proxy" );
System.setProperty( "http.proxyPort", "8080" );
System.setProperty( "http.proxyUser", "Benutzername" );
System.setProperty( "http.proxyPassword", "Passwort" );
```

Die ohne http sind deprecated und funktionieren vielleicht deswegen auch gar nicht mehr.

Verwende bitte beim nächsten Mal Code-Tags.


----------



## thomasbe (24. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort aber das habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Funktioniert aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## Sebastian29 (24. Juni 2008)

Hi thomasbe!



> System.setProperty( "http.proxySet", "true" );
> System.setProperty( "http.proxyHost", "proxy" );
> System.setProperty( "http.proxyPort", "8080" );
> System.setProperty( "http.proxyUser", "Benutzername" );
> System.setProperty( "http.proxyPassword", "Passwort" );



Wenn du diese im o.g. Zitat in deiner Methode oder wo auch immer eingetragen hast und es funktioniert immer noch nicht über Proxy, dann hast du vielleicht die falsche IP-Adresse für Host eingetragen. Falls du in deiner Firma mit Internet Explorer auch über Proxy benutzt, dann muss die richtige IP auch in der Registrierung stehen.

Schau mal in deiner Registrierung von Windows nach, welcher ProxyServer eingetragen ist:

Start -> Ausführen -> regedit und dort in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\ProxyServer oder ..\ProxyEnable

Hoffe, ich konnte dir doch weiterhelfen! 

Gruß
Sebastian29


----------



## thomasbe (24. Juni 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe mit unserem Administrator nochmal geredet und er hat mir bestätigt das die Daten die ich für meinen Code benutze alle richtig sind. Kann vielleicht die firewall noch Probleme machen ? Bin leider nur Anwendungsentwickler und kein Systemer ;-)


----------



## zeja (24. Juni 2008)

Hast du denn wie vorgeschlagen in der Registry nachgeschaut?


----------



## thomasbe (24. Juni 2008)

ja, habe ich.


----------



## Looky (17. Juli 2008)

Moin,

versuch mal das Teil hier hinzuzufügen.

System.setProperty("http.useProxy", "true"); 

anders gings bei mir nämlich auch net


----------



## thomasbe (20. Juli 2008)

Danke, werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------

